# AML K4 Inaugural Run!



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I started a new thread so all the pics and videos of it will be at the top, easier to view.

I arrived at Tradewinds & Atlantic track to see Charlie standing there with a grin on his face. He gives one look and says "I got it with me!"
In this picture he is unwrapping the mummified packaging that comes with the engine.









There she is, isn't she a beaut! 









































Get her Ready! (put a goodall valve on her since the axle pump isn't installed yet.)









Light her up!









Watch her run! (make sure you play it in HD!)


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Andrew 

Bruce [shay gear head] needs a photo of the cab roof so he can see that it is NOT tuscan red. I assume it is about the color of the rear tender deck. Nice run.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the video and pictures Andrew. It looks really nice and sounds like it runs fine too.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Andrew


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the show. Looks great. I finally ran mine today for the first time and all was good. I loaded mine up with all the options and it runs forever. Later RJD


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft has another winner here. That is a beautiful engine. Thanks for posting all the pics and video.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

They extend the boiler so far back into the cab there is not much room for RC, also leaves the burner manifold hanging way out the back of the cab... Have to find some pics, I thought the back of the cab on a K-4 was open? maybe some were closed like that?


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 22 Sep 2011 03:47 PM 
I thought the back of the cab on a K-4 was open? maybe some were closed like that? Photos of the rebuild of the 1361 at the Penn State RR Museum show a back to the cab......

-Jeff


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 22 Sep 2011 03:47 PM 
They extend the boiler so far back into the cab there is not much room for RC, also leaves the burner manifold hanging way out the back of the cab... Have to find some pics, I thought the back of the cab on a K-4 was open? maybe some were closed like that? 
It does look crowded, but Jeff I have seen you put RC in the impossible so I am sure you can figure it out.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Not me John, I was just making an observation..


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Loco. I really like the paint scheme and what a good runner. How the heck were you able to record while you ran along side? Looks so steady, almost like you had a dolly pulling you along.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the other reasons I purchased this loco as the add said it was RC ready however after receiving, it is going to be tricky. I do have a place that will do the conversion tho. Later RJD


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the cabs we similiar to what Accucraft has done on the K4

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/sh...id=1162200


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Good pic SalM, looks pretty close. I have seen some that appear to be open across the back too, guess they had more then one style. But no question about that one!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny thing is I forgot a piece to my steadycam knock off mount for my DSLR so it was just some very smooth running and holding on my part.


The device I use to get really steady movement (when I have all the pieces of it)








Balvanz Stabilizer Pro

The only video I have using is is when I was running full speed after one of the 7.5" gauge engines (engineer though it was funny) - when you see the slow motion of this video, It is playing at 24fps, I recorded it at 60fps so speed it up double and thats how fast I was running


Sometimes I also do some Post-Production Stabilization with Adobe After Effects 5.5 (just started learning how to do that)


Ill get the knack of it soon, the 2 combined should make some very smooth video in the future, again, I am just learning the knack of all this hehe


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

K4 was run down at Richard Snyder's, south of Marty's this weekend. It ran real good. First time steaming for the new owner.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Good to hear. Sounds like Accucraft has a good runner with the K4.


----------

